
Postexercise hypotension&muscle O2 regulated by nitrate-reducing oral bacteria - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0891584919307610
======
ak39
Interesting. How would a study like this isolate the impact of alcohol alone
on the O2 and BP levels?

